# Doesn't this look interesting. Wrong direction real fast.



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Read below and notice the sponsor of these hunts. I guess it is similar to the ND Bighorn Sheep auction - but that is a Bighorn - not ducks. Guess you can see why Sen. Lott from neighboring Mississippi becomes involved with duck politics - $$$$$$$. :******:

Donations and charity aside, 25K per hunter is a lot of money. I hope the LA W&F is using this money for a good purpose.

2002-223 WHITE LAKE PRESERVE 2002 HUNT DATES ANNOUNCED
9/13/2002

White Lake Preservation, Inc. is accepting bids for two-day waterfowl hunts on White Lake Preserve near Gueydan, Louisiana. These hunts will be guided and will accommodate up to 12 hunters; each hunter will be paired individually with a guide. Opportunities for fishing and sporting clay shooting are also available. The dates of these hunts are as follows: 
November 9-10, 2002 
November 11-12, 2002 
November 16-17, 2002 
November 23-24, 2002 
December 7-8, 2002 
December 21-22, 2002 
January 4-5, 2003 
January 11-12, 2003 
January 13-14, 2003 
January 18-19, 2003 
*Interested persons should send a letter of application to the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries, P.O. Box 98000, Baton Rouge, LA, 70898-9000. *Applications must be received in the department's Baton Rouge Office no later than close of business on September 27, 2002. The *minimum bid for these hunts is $25,000 and a 50 percent deposit must accompany the application. *Hunts will be awarded based on the high bid for each particular two-day hunt. Individuals applying for more than one hunt should list dates in order of priority. Successful applicants will be notified by October 4, 2002. 
For more information, contact Wayne Sweeney, White Lake Preservation, Inc., 710 West Prien Lake Road, Suite 202A, Lake Charles, LA, 70601 or call (337) 479-1894.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Isn't that over 5.4 million ??? 

If this is the extreme or future of hunting - were screwed :******:

& better take up rock collecting or something else as a way of life :eyeroll:

I know bird watching :crybaby:

:******: :eyeroll:    uke:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I may be wrong, but I read it as 25000$ for two days for 12 hunters. Still unreal, but not unbeleivable. Tom


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes - I believe you are correct Mr. TSODAK.

*Still 25000/12/2 = $1041 / day per person. *

This about 3 or 4 times the cost of guided hunts with meals and lodging in Louisiana. These outfitted hunts are often run at very fancy lodges.

For the average man in Louisiana :eyeroll: lottery hunts are scheduled the day after the big $ hunts : These are big ticket $$ hunts too.

2002-257 WHITE LAKE PRESERVE WATERFOWL LOTTERY HUNT APPLICATIONS NOW ACCEPTED
10/11/2002

White Lake Preservation, Inc. has established a guided, lottery waterfowl hunt on White Lake Preserve. Hunts will be restricted to persons selected by a lottery and will be limited to two persons per unit. All hunters will hunt as a group with a guide, and no splitting up will be allowed. To participate in the guided hunts, applications must be completed and submitted to the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries by close of business on October 25, 2002. The applications must be sent to Department of Wildlife and Fisheries, Attention: White Lake Preserve, P.O. Box 98000, Baton Rouge, Louisiana, 70898. All applicants must be 18 years of age or older and hunters must submit a separate application for each hunting date requested. No person shall submit more than one application for any single hunting date nor more than four applications for the season. The available dates are listed below:
November 14, November 19, November 20, November 30, December 1, December 4, December 5, December 28, December 29, December 30, January 6, January 8, January 15, January 16

Applications for the lottery may be picked up at any LDWF district office. They are also available on the internet at www.wlf.state.la.us.

A check or money order made payable to the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries in the amount $5.00 must accompany each application, to cover an administrative charge. This charge is non-refundable. Successful applicants will be notified and required to submit an additional check or money order for $280 ($140 per person).Guides and hunting area will be assigned the morning of the hunt and each hunter must carry the appropriate licenses. Hunters will be required to obtain a basic hunting license, state duck stamp, federal duck stamp and HIP certification prior to the hunt. Licenses will not be available at the hunting site.

For more information, contact Wayne Sweeney, White Lake Preservation, Inc., 710 West Prien Lake Road, Suite 202A, Lake Charles, LA, 70601 or call (337) 479-1894.


----------

